
Health Surveillance Tech for Athletes Could Come to an Office Near You - AdroitLake
http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2015/09/14/health-surveillance-tech-athletes-sport/
======
a3n
This would be great data for one team to steal from another.

